# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Adidas MiCoach Smart Run, Adidas AG, Herzogenaurach, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Adidas AG

Website - micoach.com

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 20, 2013




> Adidas miCoach Smart Run review. If you're both a techie and a runner, then the boatload of sensors (GPS, WiFi, Bluetooth, heart-rate monitor, accelerometer) and feature list (Android, real-time coaching, custom workouts) should have you pretty excited.

----------


## Airicist

Adidas MiCoach Fit Smart fitness tracker won't sweat it 

 Published on Jul 9, 2014




> Hitting online and retail stores on August 17, Adidas' $199/?199 MiCoach Fit Smart is a fitness tracker complete with a heart-rate monitor and a sweatproof design.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearables transforming real-time data for sports teams"

by Mark Berniker, Josh Lipton
August 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"miCoach End of Service"

July 25, 2018

----------

